# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ المحدث ظهير الدين بن عبد السبحان السلفي المباركفوري [ 1338 - 1438 ]

## محمد الخولي

*ترجمة شيخنا ومجيزنا الشيخ المحدث ظهير الدين بن عبد السبحان السلفي المباركفوري
[ 1338 - 1438 ]*بقلم تلميذه عبد الأحد بن يوسف السورتي الفلاحي. 

*مولده:*
ولد شيخنا في قرية حسين آباد ب أعظم كره، سنة 1920م أو 1923م. 
 كتب شيخنا في قصة حياته بيده أن عام ولادتي حسب قول والدي 1920م الموافق ل18 ذو القعدة، سنة 1338ھ أو 1339ھ و على الأوراق الرسمية 1/07 /1923م الموافق ل18 ذوالقعدة /1341ھ. 

*والده:*
والد شيخنا ظهيرالدين، اسمه رسميا: محمد بهادُر ولكنه مشهوربـ (عبدالسُّبحان) 

*كنيته:* 
أبو ذي القرنين سراج الدين.

*دراسته:*
قرأ عدة أجزاء من القرآن على أمه المحترمة خديجة بنت الحافظ نظام الدين، وأكمل القرأن على الحافظ عبد العزيز وكان تلميذَ جده من الأم، ثم درَس وتعلم المبادئ واللغة العربية والفارسية في مدرسة دار التعليم ب مباركفور، ثم التحق ب مدرسة فيض عام، بمؤوناتھ بهنجن ودرَس هناك إلى الصف السادس العربي، ثم التحق ب دار العلوم بدیوبند ولكن انعزل عنه في أسرع وقت لظروف خاصة، وذهب إلى دلهي مع الشيوخ عبيد الله الرحماني (شارح مشكوة المصابيح) ونذير أحمد الأملوي وغيرهما والتحق ب مدرسة رحمانيه ودرَس هناك ثلاث سنوات وأكمل دراسته و تخرج منها سنة 1361 ھ الموافق لعام 1941م. 

*أساتذته في مدرسة دار التعليم:*
تعلم اللغة العربية و الفارسية هناك من الشيوخ محمد أصغر ومحمد أحمد الأملوي وعبد الرحمن المباركفوري - رحمهم الله -"

*أساتذته في مدرسة فيض عام بمؤوناتھ بهنجن:*
أخذ الحديث والأدب عن مولانا عبد الله شائق وأخذ النحو والفلسفة عن الشيخ مولانا عبد الرحمن النحوي وأيضا استفاد من مولانا احمد (صدر مدرسي مدرسة فيض عام) ومولانا عبد العلي والقارئ عبدالسبحان - رحمهم الله -. 

*أساتذته في دار الحديث رحمانيه ب دلهي:*
الشيخ أحمد الله بن أمير الله القرشي البرتاب كرهي والشيخ عبيد الله الرحماني المباركفوري والشيخ نذير أحمد الأملوي والشيخ أصحاب الدين البشاوري والشيخ عبد الحليم السرحدي والشيخ عبد الجليل البستوي.

*شيوخه في الحديث :*
♦ الشيخ عبد الرحمن المباركفوري (صاحب تحفة الأحوذي):  أجازه مشافهة إجازة عامة. 

♦ الشيخ العلامة أحمد الله بن أمير الله القرشي البرتاب كرهي: قرأ عليه بعض البخاري وصحيح مسلم كاملا. وقال شيخنا في مجلس القراءة والإجازة الذي انعقد في جامعة دار السلام عمر آباد لطلاب جامعة دار السلام ب عمر آباد سنة 1437ھ وكنتُ من الحضور في المجلس (فقال):” إن الشيخ أحمد الله القرشي البرتاب كرهي كان أبيا غيورا فمرة قال له مولوي عطاء الله شيئا لم يحبه فاستقل من جامعة رحمانيه وانتقل إلى مدرسة زبيديه ب دلهي، وفي هذه المدة كنت قرأت عليه المجلد الأول (من بداية الكتاب إلى البيوع) لصحيح مسلم فقط فذهبت إليه وألححت معه لقراءة المجلد الثاني له(من البيوع إلى نهاية الكتاب) فوافق عليه وحدد لي موعدا بعد صلاة العصر فكنت أذهب إليه كل يوم بعد صلاة العصر وأقرأ عليه حتى أتممته فكتب لي الإجازة بخط يده وأكرمني بها - رحمهما الله - “

♦ الشيخ أحمد بن ملا حسام الدين المئوي: سمع عليه بعض الكتب، منها: منتقى الأخبار وغيرها. 

وهؤلاء الثلاثة (المباركفوري والبرتاب كرهي والمئوي) من تلاميذ شيخ الكل نذير حسين الدهلوي، وهو يروي عن الشاه إسحاق الدهلوي. 
وأيضا يروي البرتاب كرهي عن الشيخ حسين بن محسن اليمني الأنصاري الخزرجي - رحمهم الله -

♦ الشيخ عبيد الله الرحماني المباركفوري: (صاحب مرعاة المفاتيح): قرأ شيخنا عليه البخاري والموطأ كاملين، والسنن لأبي داؤد والشمائل. 

*تدريسه وعطاءه:*
درّس - رحمه الله - في عدة مدارس، أولا درّس في مدرسة دار التعليم ب مباركفور مدة يسيرة، ثم درّس أسبوعا واحدا في مدرسة قاسم العلوم، ككوكلي بآغره، ثم درّس أسبوعين في مدرسة أحمديه سلفيه ب در بھنكه، ثم درّس في مدرسة جامعه محمديه ب رائيدرج في سنة 1946م ثم استقل عنها بعد ستة أشهر ثم أتى إليها مرة أخرى عام 1948م ملبيا على طلب أستاذيه مولوي فضل الرحمن الأعظمي ومولوي عبد العزيز الأعظمي ودرّس هناك مدة، ثم بدأ تدريسه في جامعة دار السلام بعمر آباد من عام 1958م وبقي عليه إلى عام2005م، ثم استقل عنها لأجل ضعفه وكبر سنه، وأثناء هذه المدة الطويلة في دار السلام ب عمر آباد درّس السنن لأبي داؤد ومقدمة ابن خلدون 42عاما، والمنتقي لمجد بن تيمية والهداية للمرغيناني ونور الأنوار لملا جيون ومشكوة المصابيح وغيره مرات وكرات. 

وأنه سافر إلى عدة بلدان عربية، وقرأ وسمع عليه عدد لا يعد ولا يحصى وله تلاميذ كثر في مشارق الأرض و مغاربها. 
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ورفع درجاته في أعلى الفردوس.

*زوجاته وأولاده:*
*تزوج الشيخ - رحمه الله - مرتين:* 
- زوجته الأولى (مباركفورية) توفيت قديمًا، وله منها ابنتان: مسعودة (توفيت) ومحمودة. 
زوجته الأخرى (تزوجها بعد وفاة الأولى): اسمها بِلقيس الرائيدرجية (من مدينة رائيدرج) وقد توفيت أيضًا رحمها الله عام 2003 م.
 وله منها 8 أولاد:أربعة أبناء: ذوالقرنين سراج الدين، وذو الكِفلين نظام الدين، وذو النورين صلاح الدين(توفي في العام الماضي) ، وفايز الدين (توفي وعمره 3أشهر)
وأربع بنات:حميدة، وسعيدة (توفيت)،ووحيدة وفريدة.

*أخذي عنه:* 
منّ الله عليّ بأني سمعت عليه الأولية بلفظه وقرأت عليه صحيح مسلم كاملا، في أربعة وعشرين مجلسا، أولها صباح الثلاثاء، الرابع من ربيع الآخر من سنة 1438ھ وآخرها الاثنين، حادي عشره، وكان يستغل لي من أوقاته خمس أو ست ساعات كل يوم. - رحمه الله رحمة الأبرار - وأجازني إجازة عامة. 
*
انطباعي عنه:*
كان - رحمه الله - شيخا جليلا،محدثا كبيرا، ،وكان رزقه الله تعالى ذاكرة قوية جدا. 
وكان متفردا في زمنه بعلو السند وندرته، حسن المنظر، قوي النفس، كيسا، متواضعا، لين الجانب، حسن التعامل مع الناس، وافر الجلالة. 
من حسن خلقه أنه أضافني مرارا أثناء قراءتي عليه بالشاي والفطور والغداء وكان يسألني دائما: هل أكلت أو شربت؟ وكان يقول لي ممازحا:أنت نحيف وليس على بدنك إلا العظام.

*وفاته:*
كان شيخنا - "رحمه الله -مريضا منذ عدة أيام، ثم اشتد مرضه حتي زلت قدمه وسقط في المستحم فحمل إلى مستشفى أبولو کے ایچ (apollo KH hospital) ب ميل وشارم ومكث هناك عدة ساعات فقط ثم أتى به إلى منزله ولم يتكلم في أسبوع حياته الأخير إلا قليلا وتوفي في 14/08/2017 الموافق ل21/ ذو القعدة عام 1438ھ،(بتقويم الهند، و22بتقويم أم القرى) بعد صلاة المغرب، الساعة الثامنة والربع تقريبا، وغسله طالبا جامعة دار السلام ب عمر آباد، عبد الرؤوف الكنجوري و آية الله البنجالي وصلى عليه بعد صلاة الظهر في 15/08/2017 الشيخُ الدكتور عبد الله جولم النيبالي، العمري المدني، ودفن في مقبرة” غدام بور“ (Gadambur) بجوار الشيخ عبد الكبير بن محيي الدين العمري، ونزل في قبره ابنه نظام الدين ومولوي عبد الله شريف العمري - حفظهم الله ورعاهم-. 
 اللهم ارحمه رحمة الأبرار وعوض المسلمين واخلف عليهم خيرا. *كتبه عبد الأحد بن يوسف السورتي الفلاحي 
وفرغ منه في 23 ذو القعدة /1438ھ.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ورحم الله الشيخ ظهير الدين وغفر له

----------

